# Burr Elm custom - Taylor's Catapults



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Picked up this badboy from Taylor's Catapults in the UK.. Burr Elm (elm burl) scales with triple brass core with black spacers and some cool mosaic pins.. it's an absolutely stunning slingshot with tons of natural character and it's finished perfectly.. it's almost so classy that I need a monacle to shoot it...

Cheers guys..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Breathtaking! Absolutely breathtaking. Quality and class, all the way.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

A beauty! Saw some pics of it or one really close to it a while back. Talented young guy for sure!! Heirloom quality!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

This particular one was posted one one the community a week or two ago. But I asked for it based on a gorgeous bur oak he posted a couple months ago. Mine has cool pins and brass stuff, the original had aluminum, but his work IS pretty awesome, I don't even wanna shoot it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, that man is builder for sure! Some very serious slingshots he crafts! Another beauty!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one that hopefully stays in the family for generations to come.. Amazing talent!!!!


----------

